# Bought the Gun. thanks. Any suggestions on scope?



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I am a hunter, and have always used one of my fathers guns for elk and deer. Well I've been saving for a while now and have seen a coupld of 30-06 guns go up for sale on KSL.com. I have noticed a Remington Model 770 30-06 with Bushnell 3X9X40 scope for 435.00. I also have noticed a Winchester Model 70 30-06 with a 3X9X40 scope for 450.00. I am set on buying a 30-06 (just my preference), but I was wondering what everyone thought about these two guns in particular? Or should I look into another Brand? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh, by the way, both are New in Box.

JuddCT


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: What Brand 30-06 should I buy?*

I would seriously consider a brand new Weatherby Vanguard at WalMart. They can be had (including a nice scope) for $450. The nice thing about the Weatherby's is that they come with an accuracy guarantee.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Use what Fits*

I suggest handling a bunch of models at your local dealer and seeing what fits you best. A good example for me is the Rem 770 you mention. I really like Remington rifles, but wouldn't buy a 770. It handles and feels very different than the 700.

The Model 70 is a great rifle and one of the most enduring of all time. Most use a controlled round feed Mauser-style action, and the 3-position safety has always been a strong suit of that design.

One thing to consider is the location and operation of the safety. Use what you're accustomed to. Various models might have the catch located on the trigger guard, bolt, or tang. I like to buy models with the safety located where I'm used to finding it.

I personally have an affinity towards Rem 700, Model 70 featherweight, Weatherby Mark V, and Browning A-bolts. All seem to fit me, have good balance, provide great accuracy, and have high factory standards for quality.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What Brand 30-06 should I buy?*

Check in at Cabelas. They had a screaming deal on a Remington in 30-06 with the bushnell scope you mentioned, for considerbly less than the $450. It was an in-store special that might still be on. Anyway, my recommendation would be to check at Cabelas or Walmart - both carry Remington and Winchester - and buy from a store. That way you have somewhere to take it back if there are any problems - it will be much easier on any warranty situations (hopefully you wouldn't have any) but it would be nice if you did to have somwhere to go.

And great choice in the 30-06. My personal favorite as well!


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: What Brand 30-06 should I buy?*

"DON'T TAZE ME, BRO!" :lol: The Thompson Icon is sure looks Nice!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: What Brand 30-06 should I buy?*

If you are choosing from the two you have mentioned I would recommend the Winchester. I own a 30-06 Win Model 70 and love it! That seems like a good price, especially if it's new. I also like the safety on this model and prefer it over the Browning and the Ruger. It's a little heavy but I dont mind much.

I concur with the others... handle several different makes and models and go with what feels good.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What Brand 30-06 should I buy?*

Well thanks everyone for the suggestions. I took the advice and went and "fondled" a few guns. I really like the feel of Remington 700. I really like the light weight SPS Stainless. So i got one. I figured with cabelas promotion of spending over 500 and getting a gift card of 150 I could spend a little more to get a scope. I'm thinking about the Nikon Buckmasters. Does anyone have any opinions on this scope? I checked it out and it looked good. It is in the range of 200-225. Or is there another scope someone suggest in that price range. Thanks


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have three 6-18x40 Buckmasters on my Varmint rigs. Great scopes, far more power that what would be needed for the big game rifles. I would go with the standard 3-9.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Might be closer to 300.00, but check out the Bushnell Elite 3200 series and the Luepold VX II. I have both of these in 3 X 9 and they are both great!! I dont have a Nikon rifle scope but I do have a pair of binoculars in Nikon Monarch and they are awesome!

sawsman


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

A 3x9 variable scope is kind of the standard for "hunting" scopes. Usually there is a reason for something to be the "standard" and I would agree that a 3x9 variable would serve your hunting needs very versatilly. As for brand I have two Luepold VX II scopes and would highly recommend it. It is not the top of the line but it is very good quality. The feature I like best is that it has a little more eye relief than most scopes. I also think that the Tasco World Class scope is the best buy for the money and is a little less expensive. My 2 cents.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the Nikon Buckmasters 4.5x14 with the side focus and BDC, it is an awesome scope. I also like Burris scopes a lot and currently have the Fullfield II 3-9 on my .30-06. It has also been a good scope and is backed by a lifetime warranty. Plus, you can get them in a package that includes either a spotting scope or set of binoculars for about $200.


----------

